# Moving to Sydney



## walshie (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey guys,

im a taper and jointer(flusher/finisher) from the UK moving down under in January. I was unsure whether to take all my tools, pumps/ boxes etc as I here its mainly hand taping out there ? any advice or information on gyprocking in Australia. Whether there is much work there etc would be much appreciated. Many thanks WALSHIE:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Walshie, I am not sure about the work situation in Sydney I am 600 kms from there. But as for your tools you would have to weigh up the replacement cost of not bring them. I guess it would depend on the life left in your existing gear, is it nearing the endor I great nick. Most over here use boxes, banjos are popular, zookas are faifairly rare. Most use setting muds so that is why the zookas are not real popular.


----------

